# Wedding plans



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Anyone from Pa?? i'm Mom of Groom and bride is not close to her Mom in Hawaii. I will spending 5-6 days getting things together for wedding in Pa, near York in Lewisbury...I live in Mass. Is anyone from near York or Harrisburg? I could use advise on locations for inexpensive accommodations, rehearsal dinner locations, etc. The kids live in Baltimore, MD. Wedding is at Blue Hound Farm July 7th. 
:shrug: :? :GAAH: :scratch: ray:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I live only 10 mins from PA but a few hours from York. Wish I were closer and could help out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats with the wedding plans ...I wish I was closer as well ...good luck... :hug: ray:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

If you don't get a response from a TGSer let me know I have a nephew that went to York College and might know a few places.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

I am close to the area but unfortunately I don't know of much up/over that way as we tend to travel the other direction... try not to stay in Harrisburg, though.  

There should be lots of nice places in and around York, it's a nice, pretty old town.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Look in the Pocono's the "honeymoon capital" Land of the champagne glass bathtubs :laugh:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

The Poconos are nice but they are far from York. :wink:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh, yeah, Lancaster County, huh? I'll ask my dad.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for trying...I'm thinking of trying to find a cheap-ish week rental. Also thinking of transporting goat kids from Ma to NJ/Pa. Kids in exchange for a place to stay??? Trying to save $ on me...to spend on my son. [Poor kid has a weird goat-lady mama.] :laugh: Also wanting to pick flowers and make the table flower arrangements - I got ~200 old mason jars for vases from FREECYCLE.
That was my daughter-in-law- to be's request. I really think I'm going to enjoy her!
What wildflowers can I count on finding in the Maryland/Pa area 1st week of July??


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Well, if you want cheap, and if you're willing to travel, I'd recommend looking for a hotel outside the larger towns - not Harrisburg, Baltimore, or York. Most hotels offer a weekly rate - I think that Days Inn offers a week for less than $200. 

Wildflowers... Queen Anne's Lace, Chickory, Black Eyed Susan, Fleabane, and Purple Coneflower.


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

The black eyed susan is MD's state flower 
Sign up for groupon baltimore addition - lots of deals right now!

I'm about 45 minutes from York, but don't know the area too well, I'm actually right outside of Baltimore as well.
The area is nice and farm country, maybe a b&b search would be reasonably priced...

Congrats on the wedding planning, and a DIL that wants freecycled table arrangements has to be awesome!!
Wish I could be more help,
Let me know if you think of anything I could research for you...


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Just a thought...

Check this out:
http://www.bnbstar.com/FullDescription.asp?bnbId=161632
B&B has 7 rooms, dining room can seat 32 (rehearsal dinner) or up to 72 if buffet

or a bunch more here:
http://www.bnbstar.com/Lewisberry-Penns ... kfast.html


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for the B+B help. Looking into a condo/apt/house rental for my older son and family and me. or a cheap hotel?? :laugh: 
Thanks for flower info. Black eyed susans!!! + cone flower!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

here is a link to one of the blogs with photos from my brothers wedding http://michellearlotta.blogspot.com/2011/12/elisabeth-jonathan.html . Both he and his new wife are wedding photographers and wanted the natural feel to their wedding. Flower arrangement we made out of all white flowers and used mason jars. The arrangements were also wildflowers. The 2 adorable girls my brother is holding in a few photos are my daughters and I am the one bending over to my older daughter after she walked down the isle as flower girl. Just thought I would share since it sounds she wants a similar feel to her wedding.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for the farm wedding link. Your kids ae redunctiously cute!! i LIKE THE PART WHERE SHE FED HER BOUQUET TO THE ALPACAS. nice touch. i sent the link to my daughter-in-law to be :hi5:


----------

